
JavaScript and Desktop Apps – Introduction to Electron - mwarcholinski
http://www.slideshare.net/brainhubpl/javascript-and-desktop-apps-introduction-to-electron
======
jetti
I've started playing with Electron after I heard it on the Dot Net Rocks
podcast. It is interesting and I like it for cross platform apps (already have
an application in mind) but I've come across some issues. Mainly using React
with Electron. I copy examples verbatim and it just won't render properly. It
is incredibly frustrating and makes me want to just do .NET Core instead.
Another downside is that it seems to create very large executables when using
electron-render, which may not be a big deal but they are much larger than
apps I've seen in the Windows store.

